
Google Glass goes public - xmpir
http://www.google.com/glass/start/
======
xmpir
[http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/10/5601464/for-one-day-
google...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/10/5601464/for-one-day-google-will-
let-anyone-in-the-us-buy-glass)

------
sehr
On a sidenote, that embedded player is awesome. Had no idea you could
customize them like that.

